# How long will pelts be worth anything?



## SWMinnesota (Dec 19, 2005)

Getting late in the season. I would like to keep hunting as long as possibble, but don't want to shoot them if they aren't worth anything(personal ethical thing). How long do you think they will be good? Thanks!


----------



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't think too many furs harested this late in the year will bring top dollar. That said, I still think some could bring OK money and some almost nothing. The problem is, shoot and release is not real effective.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

don't know about up there, but they are getting pretty thin down here in kansas... most are worth about $2. not really worth going after, but the farmers are calling, so i am going

:sniper:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

It's pretty well over in ND for fur


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

I've taken some of my best furs in March. The breeding season is not yet started and the temps are still well below zero. I would have to say your region and weather play a huge role in fur quality. Through this forum I've gathered western coyotes put up good fur from mid Oct. until late Jan or early Feb. I can tell you in Northern Michigan I won't touch one until Dec. until the middle of March. Correct me if I'm wrong you western hunters! I'd like to hunt out that way in the next year or so and was considering the end of October or early November.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

My gut feeling, with a stockholders hunch; I "think" next season you will start to see a substantial rise in the price of your hides.

Put that statement in your pipe and eat it PETA !!!


----------



## lmcnally12 (Feb 13, 2006)

lol!! I hope so It would be awesome to see the price of furs go up again. I was to little to hunt but I do remember my dad would have a shed full of fox ready to go to the fur buyer and get between 80 - 100 dollars for them. That would be awesome

:beer: Cheers Peta


----------



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

lmcnally12,

Be careful what you wish for. With high fur prices, also comes more people hunting, which can make land access harder to get. I personally like the fur prices where they been the 10-15 years, people are hunting for the love of the sport and not money. It seems whenever too much money gets involved, things turn ugly. Just my opinion.

TheDogSlayer


----------



## SWMinnesota (Dec 19, 2005)

We sold 3 coyotes on Monday that were taken the week prior. We got $20 for one(best of the season), $15, and $10 for one you could tell was thinning. With temps warming, I'm guessing this is about the end of good fur.


----------



## bowshot (Feb 15, 2006)

i busted a pair of ***** the other day that wernt even losing hair yet


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

It isn't a matter of fur thinning or the animal losing hair, it is the pelt being rubbed. In ND, at least were there was snow, the furs were starting to rub in January, which means that they are going to be valued less once rubbing starts.

As Brad T. stated, it is pretty much over in ND if you want quality furs!


----------



## lmcnally12 (Feb 13, 2006)

Dogslayer

I would rather see more hunters than see them get poisioned. So my opinion, I hope the price goes up

:beer:


----------



## Surfzone (Dec 25, 2005)

You boys up north have a longer window. Down here in the south you got December and January for good fur atleast on coastal South Carolina that's how it is.


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

the furs here in WV are still pretty good, although winter never really came for us. I have worn shorts on quite a few days in December and January. The canines didn't get a very good coat this year, or last year now that I think about it... Due to a lack of snow, they aren't getting rubbed yet.


----------

